# The urban legend of the secondary Climatronic temp sensor - 2000 MK4 GTI



## Rhodeso (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

This is my first post so nice to meet you all!

I have searched for this topics, found it and still the answers aren't correct, or don't apply to my car. So here goes. 

I have a *Golf mk4 GTi 1.8T 2000* and i am experiencing some issues with the Climatronic system. The outside temperature fluctuates and, as we all know, when it's too low the A/C wont turn on. I know there is a sensor under the front left air vent, and I have replaced this thinking it was the issue. It wasn't. 

I have read that there is a secondary sensor under the rain tray and that the system averages the two to establish the outside temp. So, this weekend, I removed the rain tray (big mess under there!) cleaned everything and hunted for the second sensor. Couldn't find it! 

This is a diagram I found online showing that sensor. I definitely don't have that. 










So, to test, I removed the front sensor and still the temp remains the same on the Climatronic system. So there must be a second sensor somewhere. 

Both the Climatronic and the dash display show the same temp's, so they must be linked. Both are wrong. 

*So my question is * - What the hell do I do now? Does anyone know where the second sensor is? I can't find a guid to replacing it, or in fact anything to do with it, anywhere online. It's like an urban legend. Please, if anyone knows how I can fix it, I would be INCREDIBLY appreciative. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roxanne4204 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi. Did you ever get anywhere with this? 
I’m having the exact same problem and I can never find any information on this second sensor. 

Cheers


----------



## drscott (Jun 13, 2015)

*2000 MK4 GTI non Climatronic Air conditioner*

My air conditioner doesn't work. The compressor starts when you push the button on the dash, however the cooling never starts. I noticed also that the two cooling fans don't engage when the engine temperature rises. I have bypassed the fan switch to see, if the fans do work and I have found that they do work. *Any advice that could help me?* I have checked the refrigerant levels and they are good according to the gauges. Thanks !


----------

